# Hilfe bei Spellforce - Stoneblade Mountain



## Goddess (31. März 2006)

Hallo Gemeinschaft, ich brauche dringend Hilfe für die Instanz "Stoneblade Mountains". Ich habe mit dieser Instanz derzeit nur Probleme, und finde keine passende Strategie, um sie zu bewältigen. _Ich hatte es in der Vergangenheit schon einmal geschafft... Aber das ist einfach zu lange her..._ 



			
				Das habe ich bisher probiert schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das kleine Tal mit dem "Elfen-Monument in Besitz genommen, und den Weg nach Norden, wo sich einige "Klauenreisser" positioniert haben, mit Elfen Schützentürmen "zu gepflastert". _Ich habe etwa 24 Türme dort positioniert._ Danach habe ich mich um den Aufbau meiner Siedlung gekümmert, und die verfügbaren "Resourcen" wie Lenya, Holz und Beeren abbauen lassen. Von Norden her kamen immer wieder Minotauren Prügler und Minotauren Richter. Diese wurden aber bisher von den Türmen abgewährt. Ich fühlte mich sicher, und begab mich nach Osten, um das Monument der Zwerge in Besitz zu nehmen. Ich erschlug ein paar Waldspinnen, niedere Felsenspinnen und Steinlinge. Doch dann kam etwas, womit ich nicht gerechnet habe, die "Uroks'". Einige wenige konnte ich "bezwingen", diese wurden aber mehr und mehr, und ich "starb".  Inzwischen haben Minotauren es geschafft, in meine Siedlung vor zu dringen, und haben beinah alle meine Arbeiterinnen erschlagen. _Es waren ursprünglich 30 an der Zahl... Elfenschützen, Eismagierinnen oder ähnliches hatte ich nicht gebaut, da ich mich relativ sicher fühlte durch die Türme..._ Ich hatte keine Chance mehr, noch etwas zu machen, also lud ich einen Spielstand den ich kurz zuvor erstellt hatte.
> 
> Meine zweite Strategie sah vor, das ich nun auch das Gebiet im Osten, dort wo das Zwergen Monument steht, mit Türmen zu "zu pflastern", damit auch die "Urok" meine Siedlung nicht bedrohen können. Auch dort unten, und den kleinen Weg hinauf sicherte ich alles mit etwa 25 Türmen. Anfangs kamen wieder vereinzelt, dann immer mehr und mehr, die "Urok". Erst waren es "Urok Prügler", dann kamen "Urok Champions" hinzu. Bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatte ich auch schon eine kleine "Armee" aufgebaut, die aus 30 "Windschützen", 20 "Eismagierinnen", 10 "Heilerinnen", und ein paar "Wachen"  bestand. _Einen Elfen-Titan habe ich mir auch gebaut, samt dem "Upgrade"._ Nun wurde ich aber von zwei Seiten "in die Zange genommen", von Norden her mit "Minotaurus Richtern", und von Osten her von den "Urok Champions".



Nun weis ich nicht mehr weiter, ich kann meine Elfensiedlung zwar absichern, nur habe ich keine Chance, gegen die Minotauren auf der einen, und die Urok auf der anderen Seite an zu kämpfen. Eine Zwergen Armee kann ich auch nicht errichten, da ich erst ein paar "Runen" besitze, und mit denen wäre ich nicht sehr "effektiv". Könnt Ihr mir Bitte helfen und ein paar Hinweise geben, dafür wäre ich Euch sehr dankbar!


----------



## LowriderRoxx (31. März 2006)

Gibt meines Erachtens zwei Wege.
Mit einem stärkeren Avatar (zumeist Nahkämpfer) kann man relativ problemlos auch das Zwergenmonument sichern, während man die Elfenbasis gegen die Minotauren so absichert, wie du es getan hast. Holz ist reichlich vorhanden, also ruhig den Engpass mit Türmen zupflastern. Die Zwergensiedlung kann man ebenfalls mit einem Wall aus Türmen absichern, vorzugsweise am Flussübergang direkt nördlich. Selbst die starken Uroks bleiben früher oder später im Pfeilhagel liegen. Das Zwergenmonument ist selbst mit den wenigen Runen nützlich, da die Nahkämpfer wesentlich stärker sind, als alles was du mit den Elfen hast. Kombiniert mit Windschützen, Heiler und/oder Druiden kann man schon was ausrichten.

Falls dein Avatar ein wenig schwach auf der Brust sein sollte und das Zwergenmonument nicht ein paar Minuten alleine halten kann, lässt man es zunächst unbeachtet und errichtet stattdessen im Elfenlager einen zweiten Wall von Türmen an der Ostseite. Um Uroks aufzuhalten, sollte es schon ein richtiger Haufen Türme seien, 4-5 Reihen oder mehr. 
Insgesamt ist diese Variante auch später deutlich schwieriger, weshalb nach Möglichkeit die erste gewählt werden sollte.


----------



## Goddess (31. März 2006)

LowriderRoxx am 31.03.2006 07:18 schrieb:
			
		

> ...



Ich danke Dir für deine Hinweise! Im Moment befinde ich mich in "Greydusk Vale", wo ich wesentlich besser voran komme. So bald ich dort fertig bin, werde ich deinen Vorschlägen folgen, und sehen, wie weit ich komme. Mein Avatar sollte dann auch schon Level 17 oder 18 sein. Im Moment ist "er" auf halbem Weg auf Level 17 zu. Und Level 17 oder 18 sollte doch genügen, um in den "Stoneblade Mountains" so lange bestehen zu können, um eine effektive Armee aufstellen.


----------



## Goddess (10. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Spellforce Neben Quests - Echos und Einsiedler*

Nun, da ich mit Spellforce beinah wieder "durch" bin, möchte ich mich um einige der Neben-Quests kümmern. Eine der Queste ist "Echos", die ich bei einem "NPC" in Graufurt bekommen habe. In diesem Quest geht es um Stimmen, die aus Gräbern dringen. Dieser "NPC" hat mir auch die ungefähren Standorte genannt, wo ich die Gräber finden kann. Eines habe ich in der nähe des Menschen-Monuments endteckt. Ein weiteres, eine Art Höhle, befindet sich gleich in der Nähe. Wenn ich das "Grab" anklicke bekomme ich nur die Information, das ein Geräusch zu hören wäre, und dies vermutlich der Wind sei. Meine Frage lautet also, wo finde ich die anderen Gräber? Befinden sie sich ebenfalls in Graufurt? Oder muss ich mich auch an anderen Orten umsehen? Die zweite "Quest" stammt ebenfalls von einem "NPC", einem Einsiedler, der nach einem Kraut verlangt, das ihn heilen kann. Ich erfahre ebenfalls, das ich von Shanir der Heilerin in Liannon dieses Kraut bekommen könnte. _Zu dieser bin ich auch gegangen._ Die stellt sich allerdings stur, und will mir das Kraut nicht geben. Sie bietet mir anstatt dessen ein Mittel an, das dem "mordenden Einsiedler" Linderung verschafft. _An diesem Punkt habe ich gespeichert, und mich erst für die Möglichkeit einen anderen "NPC" der weniger "Skrupel" besitzt in Shiel aufzusuchen._ Bei dem "NPC" in Shiel bekomme ich den Auftrag, mich einer Bande von Dieben an zu nehmen. Meine Frage zu dieser Quest ist nun was die bessere Wahl wäre, das schmerz-lindernde Mittel das mir Shanir anbietet, oder das Heilkraut vom "NPC" in Shiel? Was brächte mir mehr ein? Über eine Beantwortung meiner Fragen würde ich mich echt freuen.


----------



## Grinsekatze333 (10. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Spellforce Neben Quests - Echos und Einsiedler*

Zu "Echo": Die drei Gräber sind alle in Graufurt, ich bin mir aber bei der genauen Lage nicht mehr ganz sicher, ist schon etwas her, dass ich an der Stelle war    Das eine war, glaube ich, direkt an dieser Brücke, dann eben das eine bei dem Menschenmonument und das letzte war dort, wo eine Banditenhütte oder so stand. Wie gesagt, nagle mich aber nicht darauf fest  Auf jeden Fall sind sie alle da in der Gegend. Die ganz große Grabhöhle ist erst im späteren Verlauf der Quest interessant * nicht spoilern will*
Bei dem Einsiedlerquest kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen...


----------



## Goddess (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Spellforce Neben Quests - Echos und Einsiedler*



			
				Grinsekatze333 am 10.04.2006 20:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Zu "Echo": Die drei Gräber sind alle in Graufurt, ich bin mir aber bei der genauen Lage nicht mehr ganz sicher, ist schon etwas her, dass ich an der Stelle war    Das eine war, glaube ich, direkt an dieser Brücke, dann eben das eine bei dem Menschenmonument und das letzte war dort, wo eine Banditenhütte oder so stand. Wie gesagt, nagle mich aber nicht darauf fest  Auf jeden Fall sind sie alle da in der Gegend. Die ganz große Grabhöhle ist erst im späteren Verlauf der Quest interessant * nicht spoilern will*



Danke, Du hast die Orte ganz korrekt beschrieben! Nach einigem Suchen habe ich sie dann auch wirklich gefunden, diese kleinen Grabstätten sind auch furchtbar schlecht aus zu machen... Beim "Einsiedler Quest" habe ich mich dazu entschieden, ihm das richtige Heilkraut zu besorgen, und habe, wenigstens noch ein paar, Erfahrungs-Punkte sammeln können dadurch. Was mich noch interessieren würde ist, was es mir einbringen würde, den "Spinnen-Mann" zu töten, der das kleine Kind eines "NPC" seinen Spinnen verfüttert hat. _Ich konnte mich nie dazu überwinden, ihn zu töten. Er hat mir ja schliesslich mit seinen "Krabblern" aus geholfen als ich ihn brauchte..._ Weis da jemand näheres?


----------



## Solon25 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Spellforce Neben Quests - Echos und Einsiedler*



			
				Goddess am 11.04.2006 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich noch interessieren würde ist, was es mir einbringen würde, den "Spinnen-Mann" zu töten, der das kleine Kind eines "NPC" seinen Spinnen verfüttert hat. _Ich konnte mich nie dazu überwinden, ihn zu töten. Er hat mir ja schliesslich mit seinen "Krabblern" aus geholfen als ich ihn brauchte..._ Weis da jemand näheres?


Scheint das Du schon mit "Markwart Storme" gesprochen hast. Die Flöte haste dem Spinnenmann auch schon geholt (gibt Belohnung von ihm)? Dann musst Du die Quest vom "Storme" abschliessen, heisst kill the Spiderman


----------



## Grinsekatze333 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Spellforce Neben Quests - Echos und Einsiedler*

*g* Ja, mit Grabstätten-suchen schlägt man sich in dem Spiel leider öfter rum, die hätten sie aber auch ein bisschen größer und auffälliger machen können...
Wenn man den Spinnenmann tötet, findet man bei ihm ein Kleid, dass man dem NPC zeigen kann, woraufhin man dann natürlich wieder Erfahrungspunkte bekommt. (Aber aufpassen, die Spinnen werden bei einem Angriff auf den Spinnenmann sofort feindlich.)
Und außerdem bekommt man noch eine Spinnenseide von ihm, die man dieser Näherin da in dem Dorf zeigen sollte -> neuer Quest    Und für den Abschluss dieser Quest bekommt man eine der besten Roben, wenn nicht sogar die beste Robe, die es im gesamten Spiel gibt, also sollte man auf jeden Fall sich um den Spinnenmann "kümmern".


----------



## Goddess (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Spellforce Neben Quests - Echos und Einsiedler*



			
				Solon25 am 11.04.2006 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint das Du schon mit "Markwart Storme" gesprochen hast. Die Flöte haste dem Spinnenmann auch schon geholt (gibt Belohnung von ihm)? Dann musst Du die Quest vom "Storme" abschliessen, heisst kill the Spiderman



Die Belohnung von ihm war, glaube ich, ein Ring, und einige Erfahrungspunkte. Ist "Storme" der, dessen Kind vom Spinnen-Mann getötet wurde? 



			
				Grinsekatze333 am 11.04.2006 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> *g* Ja, mit Grabstätten-suchen schlägt man sich in dem Spiel leider öfter rum, die hätten sie aber auch ein bisschen größer und auffälliger machen können...



Das Grab von Lea in "Wisper" war relativ leicht ausfindig zu machen. Nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil da "Leas-Wächter" herum gegeistert sind. Einige andere Gräber habe ich den Düsterlanden auch gesehen. Zu welcher "Neben-Quest" die gehören, weis ich allerdings nicht. Diese habe ich bisher, wie schon erwähnt, grossteils ausser acht gelassen.



			
				Grinsekatze333 am 11.04.2006 19:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man den Spinnenmann tötet, findet man bei ihm ein Kleid, dass man dem NPC zeigen kann, woraufhin man dann natürlich wieder Erfahrungspunkte bekommt. (Aber aufpassen, die Spinnen werden bei einem Angriff auf den Spinnenmann sofort feindlich.)
> Und außerdem bekommt man noch eine Spinnenseide von ihm, die man dieser Näherin da in dem Dorf zeigen sollte -> neuer Quest    Und für den Abschluss dieser Quest bekommt man eine der besten Roben, wenn nicht sogar die beste Robe, die es im gesamten Spiel gibt, also sollte man auf jeden Fall sich um den Spinnenmann "kümmern".



Die "Queste" der Näherin habe ich gemacht. Ich hätte mir aber nicht gedacht, das es von dem "Spinnen-Mann" auch Spinnen-Seide geben würde. Die Robe die ich von der Näherin bekam bestand aus "Dunkelseide" und zwei Teilen "Licht-Seide", die ich von den "Phantom-Spinnen" in den Düsterlanden bekam. _Wenn es aber noch eine Robe gibt die besser ist als diese, würde ich schon auch den Spinnen-Mann ermorden._ Da stehe ich jetzt aber vor einem Problem. Als ich ihm das erste mal begegnete, habe ich ihn kurz auf das Thema "Kinder-Mord" angesprochen, habe dann aber die Antworten gewählt, das er sich "wehren möge". _Er stellte mir dann ja auch für meinen ersten Angriff seine gesamte Spinnen-Horde zur Verfügung._ Ich war danach noch einmal bei ihm, als ich ihm die Flöte aushändigte. Danach hatte ich keine Möglichkeit mehr, ihm etwas an zu tun. Auch dem "NPC" im "Dorf Skye" ist nichts mehr weiter zu "entlocken" als ein Standard Kommentar "Ah! Ihr seid es! Aonirs Licht". Ich denke, das ich keine Möglichkeit mehr haben werde, den Spinnen-Mann noch nachträglich zu erledigen oder?


----------



## Grinsekatze333 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Spellforce Neben Quests - Echos und Einsiedler*



			
				Goddess am 11.04.2006 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 11.04.2006 18:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja   



			
				Goddess am 11.04.2006 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Grab von Lea in "Wisper" war relativ leicht ausfindig zu machen. Nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil da "Leas-Wächter" herum gegeistert sind. Einige andere Gräber habe ich den Düsterlanden auch gesehen. Zu welcher "Neben-Quest" die gehören, weis ich allerdings nicht. Diese habe ich bisher, wie schon erwähnt, grossteils ausser acht gelassen.



Das Grab gehört zu der "Amra und Lea"-Quest, die man in Graufurt von Orthanc bekommt. Diese Quest zieht sich durch einen Großteil des Spieles, man kann sie erst kurz vor Ende ganz abschließen. Aber es lohnt sich, denn zur Belohnung gibt es eine einfach geniale schwere Rüstung, Amras Brustplatte und Beinplatten. Allerdings wartet dort auch der imo schwerste Gegner das ganzen Spiels auf einen  Und, so ganz nebenbei, nach Amras Grab habe ich mich dumm und dämlich gesucht, das war das schlimmste von allen   



			
				Goddess am 11.04.2006 20:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Die "Queste" der Näherin habe ich gemacht. Ich hätte mir aber nicht gedacht, das es von dem "Spinnen-Mann" auch Spinnen-Seide geben würde. Die Robe die ich von der Näherin bekam bestand aus "Dunkelseide" und zwei Teilen "Licht-Seide", die ich von den "Phantom-Spinnen" in den Düsterlanden bekam. _Wenn es aber noch eine Robe gibt die besser ist als diese, würde ich schon auch den Spinnen-Mann ermorden._ Da stehe ich jetzt aber vor einem Problem. Als ich ihm das erste mal begegnete, habe ich ihn kurz auf das Thema "Kinder-Mord" angesprochen, habe dann aber die Antworten gewählt, das er sich "wehren möge". _Er stellte mir dann ja auch für meinen ersten Angriff seine gesamte Spinnen-Horde zur Verfügung._ Ich war danach noch einmal bei ihm, als ich ihm die Flöte aushändigte. Danach hatte ich keine Möglichkeit mehr, ihm etwas an zu tun. Auch dem "NPC" im "Dorf Skye" ist nichts mehr weiter zu "entlocken" als ein Standard Kommentar "Ah! Ihr seid es! Aonirs Licht". Ich denke, das ich keine Möglichkeit mehr haben werde, den Spinnen-Mann noch nachträglich zu erledigen oder?



Du hast die Lichtseidenrobe schon? Wie bist du denn dann an die Quest gekommen? Bei mir ging das nur über den Spinnenmann. Von ihm hab ich die Seide bekommen, bin damit zu Tanara gelatscht, die mir dann eben die Quest mit der Lichtseiden/Dunkelseide-Sache gegeben hat. Es gibt also noch einen alternativen Weg, um an die Quest zu kommen? Man lernt nie aus


----------



## Goddess (11. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Spellforce Neben Quests - Echos und Einsiedler*



			
				Grinsekatze333 am 11.04.2006 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Grab gehört zu der "Amra und Lea"-Quest, die man in Graufurt von Orthanc bekommt. Diese Quest zieht sich durch einen Großteil des Spieles, man kann sie erst kurz vor Ende ganz abschließen. Aber es lohnt sich, denn zur Belohnung gibt es eine einfach geniale schwere Rüstung, Amras Brustplatte und Beinplatten. Allerdings wartet dort auch der imo schwerste Gegner das ganzen Spiels auf einen  Und, so ganz nebenbei, nach Amras Grab habe ich mich dumm und dämlich gesucht, das war das schlimmste von allen



Wenn ich den Quest abschliesse, und das Grab nicht finden sollte, werde ich Dich einfach fragen. Bisher hast Du mir ja sehr gut geholfen, danke dafür! 



> Du hast die Lichtseidenrobe schon? Wie bist du denn dann an die Quest gekommen? Bei mir ging das nur über den Spinnenmann. Von ihm hab ich die Seide bekommen, bin damit zu Tanara gelatscht, die mir dann eben die Quest mit der Lichtseiden/Dunkelseide-Sache gegeben hat. Es gibt also noch einen alternativen Weg, um an die Quest zu kommen? Man lernt nie aus



Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wie Du an die "Dunkelseide" gekommen bist. In dem Du den Spinnen-Mann getötet hast, oder? Es kann sein, das ich die Seide auch vom Spinnen-Mann bekam. Als zusätzlichen Gegenstand, für die Rückgabe seiner Flöte. Seine Flöte fand ich in einer Truhe in "Brannigangs-Lager". Du müsstest aber recht haben mit alternativen Wegen an eine Quest heran zu kommen und auch diese zu lösen. Ich denke da zum Beispiel an die Quest in den "Stoneblade Mountains" mit den beiden Riesen "Kraga" und "Braga". Da besteht zum Beispiel die Wahl, für "Kraga" Wache zu stehen, während der seinen Bruder "Braga" erschlägt, von "Kraga" die Belohnung, einen "Initiierten Ring" glaube ich, zu erhalten, ein paar "EP" zu bekommen, und ihn dann auch noch zu töten, um an seine Schätze die er bewacht zu kommen. Die andere Möglichkeit ist, ihn stehn zu lassen, ihn zu erledigen, und gleich seine Schätze zu nehmen, und den Stein, den sich "Kraga" von "Braga" wieder geholt hat ebenfalls zu bekommen. _Es ist ein "Stein des ewigen Feuers" glaube ich._ Im übrigen fand ich schon immer, das Spellforce ein sehr "faires" Spiel ist, in dem alles auf die eine oder andere Art lösbar ist.


----------



## Grinsekatze333 (12. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Spellforce Neben Quests - Echos und Einsiedler*



			
				Goddess am 11.04.2006 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich den Quest abschliesse, und das Grab nicht finden sollte, werde ich Dich einfach fragen. Bisher hast Du mir ja sehr gut geholfen, danke dafür!



Mach ich doch gerne, ich bin ja froh, wenn ich zur Abwechslung mal jemandem weiterhelfen kann, meistens muss ich mir weiterhelfen lassen 



			
				Goddess am 11.04.2006 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, wie Du an die "Dunkelseide" gekommen bist. In dem Du den Spinnen-Mann getötet hast, oder? Es kann sein, das ich die Seide auch vom Spinnen-Mann bekam. Als zusätzlichen Gegenstand, für die Rückgabe seiner Flöte. Seine Flöte fand ich in einer Truhe in "Brannigangs-Lager". Du müsstest aber recht haben mit alternativen Wegen an eine Quest heran zu kommen und auch diese zu lösen. Ich denke da zum Beispiel an die Quest in den "Stoneblade Mountains" mit den beiden Riesen "Kraga" und "Braga". Da besteht zum Beispiel die Wahl, für "Kraga" Wache zu stehen, während der seinen Bruder "Braga" erschlägt, von "Kraga" die Belohnung, einen "Initiierten Ring" glaube ich, zu erhalten, ein paar "EP" zu bekommen, und ihn dann auch noch zu töten, um an seine Schätze die er bewacht zu kommen. Die andere Möglichkeit ist, ihn stehn zu lassen, ihn zu erledigen, und gleich seine Schätze zu nehmen, und den Stein, den sich "Kraga" von "Braga" wieder geholt hat ebenfalls zu bekommen. _Es ist ein "Stein des ewigen Feuers" glaube ich._ Im übrigen fand ich schon immer, das Spellforce ein sehr "faires" Spiel ist, in dem alles auf die eine oder andere Art lösbar ist.



Gab es die Dunkelseide nicht erst später bei irgendeiner Spinne? Glaube ich zumindest... Ich habe keine Ahnung mehr, für was die Seide von dem Spinnenmann gut war, eben nur, dass man, wenn man sie Tanara gezeigt hat, die Quest mit der Lichtseidenrobe bekam.
Da stimmte ich Dir zu, ich finde es gut, dass es öfters verschiedene Wege gibt, an Quests zu kommen und sie zu lösen. Ich bin nun mal einfach eine begeisterte Rollenspielerin  Am Anfang stand ich Spellforce skeptisch gegenüber, aber das Spiel hat meine Erwartungen haushoch übertroffen, es ist eins der besten, die ich je gespielt habe. Und zu meiner Überraschung sind der Rollenspielteil und der Strategieteil sehr gut miteinander verknüpft, ich bin wirklich begeistert


----------



## Goddess (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Spellforce Neben Quests - Echos und Einsiedler*



			
				Grinsekatze333 am 12.04.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Gab es die Dunkelseide nicht erst später bei irgendeiner Spinne? Glaube ich zumindest... Ich habe keine Ahnung mehr, für was die Seide von dem Spinnenmann gut war, eben nur, dass man, wenn man sie Tanara gezeigt hat, die Quest mit der Lichtseidenrobe bekam.



Nein, die Dunkelseide gibt es vom Spinnenmann. Die Lichtseide gibt es erst später von zwei Phantom-Spinnen. Ein Teil Lichtseide befindet sich in Wisper, die andere gibt es bei einer Spinne in Farlons Heim. 



			
				Grinsekatze333 am 12.04.2006 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin nun mal einfach eine begeisterte Rollenspielerin  Am Anfang stand ich Spellforce skeptisch gegenüber, aber das Spiel hat meine Erwartungen haushoch übertroffen, es ist eins der besten, die ich je gespielt habe. Und zu meiner Überraschung sind der Rollenspielteil und der Strategieteil sehr gut miteinander verknüpft, ich bin wirklich begeistert



Da haben wir ja direkt was gemeinsam, ich nämlich auch. Ich spiele eigentlich am liebsten "richtige" Rollenspiele wie zum Beispiel Neverwinter Nights, da bin ich immer noch am schreiben meines Tagebuchs, oder eben den "Evergreen" Baldurs Gate 2. Spellforce habe ich von Anfang an gemocht, vielleicht, weil ich damals auf der Suche nach was neuem war. Und Spellforce hatte da den perfekten "Mix" aus zwei "Genres", die mit einander so gar nichts zu tun haben. Was ich an Spellforce vor allem mag, ist meinen Elfen und Menschen Arbeitern beim arbeiten zu sehen. Beim bauen, und beim pflanzen von Bäumen. _Die Orks mag ich nicht, die sind so faul. "Was ist? Ich bin müde..."_ Als ich es das letzte mal gespielt hatte, habe ich mir in "Leafshade" eine komplette Kolonie aufgebaut und die da bauen und Werken lassen, es mir gemütlich gemacht, und den kleinen "Rackern" zu gesehn. *lach* Wenn ich erst mal "durch" bin mit dem Spiel, werde ich auch gleich noch die beiden "Add-Ons'" an gehn. _Es ist seltsam, ich habe Spellforce eigentlich nur gespielt, um mir die Wartezeit auf Oblivion zu vertreiben. Nun bin ich dem Spiel wieder total "verfallen". Also muss Oblivion, auf das ich so sehr gewartet habe, eben warten._


----------



## Grinsekatze333 (13. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Spellforce Neben Quests - Echos und Einsiedler*



			
				Goddess am 13.04.2006 11:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Da haben wir ja direkt was gemeinsam, ich nämlich auch. Ich spiele eigentlich am liebsten "richtige" Rollenspiele wie zum Beispiel Neverwinter Nights, da bin ich immer noch am schreiben meines Tagebuchs, oder eben den "Evergreen" Baldurs Gate 2. Spellforce habe ich von Anfang an gemocht, vielleicht, weil ich damals auf der Suche nach was neuem war. Und Spellforce hatte da den perfekten "Mix" aus zwei "Genres", die mit einander so gar nichts zu tun haben. Was ich an Spellforce vor allem mag, ist meinen Elfen und Menschen Arbeitern beim arbeiten zu sehen. Beim bauen, und beim pflanzen von Bäumen. _Die Orks mag ich nicht, die sind so faul. "Was ist? Ich bin müde..."_ Als ich es das letzte mal gespielt hatte, habe ich mir in "Leafshade" eine komplette Kolonie aufgebaut und die da bauen und Werken lassen, es mir gemütlich gemacht, und den kleinen "Rackern" zu gesehn. *lach* Wenn ich erst mal "durch" bin mit dem Spiel, werde ich auch gleich noch die beiden "Add-Ons'" an gehn. _Es ist seltsam, ich habe Spellforce eigentlich nur gespielt, um mir die Wartezeit auf Oblivion zu vertreiben. Nun bin ich dem Spiel wieder total "verfallen". Also muss Oblivion, auf das ich so sehr gewartet habe, eben warten._



Ach ja -  Baldur's Gate 2. Mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel, ich hab es schon so viele Male durchgespielt, aber trotzdem fange ich immer wieder von vorne an. Es gibt so viele Möglichkeiten, und man entdeckt immer wieder Neues beim Spielen. Es wird wohl nie wieder ein Spiel geben, das die Genialität von Baldur's Gate 2 erreichen kann... Die vielen Quests, die ganzen unterschiedlichen Lösungswege, die tollen NPCs.. hach *schwärm* Und bei den ganzen großartigen Mods, die es zu dem Spiel gibt, wird es mir wohl noch lange, lange nicht langweilig werden    Ich könnte das Spiel noch stundenlang weiter loben   
Ich hätte Spellforce ja nie gespielt, wenn es nicht zufällig eben bei der PCG dabei gewesen wäre und Ferien gewesen wären, mir also gerade ziemlich langweilig war. Aber ich denke nicht, dass ich das Spiel noch einmal durchspielen werde, denn ich glaube, dass man beim ersten Mal schon so ziemlich alles gesehen hat. Und, um ehrlich zu sein, fand ich Spellforce zu Ende hin ein bisschen eintönig - es war doch immer wieder das gleiche mit dem Basisaufbau. Und im Gegensatz zu Dir finde ich den Aufbau ziemlich langwierig und spaßlos, weil das Schema immer das Gleiche ist. Immer wieder die ersten Arbeiter ausbilden, dann Holzfäller bauen und so weiter... Ich bin ja auch nicht so der Strategiefan, sondern spiele außer Rollenspielen hauptsächlich Shooter. C&C ist ja noch in Ordnung, da klatscht man ein paar Gebäude hin und fertig, aber Spellforce - nein, am Anfang ist es ja noch ganz nett, wenn man mit den verschiedenen Gebäuden und Einheiten herumexperimentieren kann, aber irgendwann wird's mir langweilig. Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden  Und zu Ende des Spiels hin hat es sich ja noch nicht einmal gelohnt, wirklich eine Basis aufzubauen, mit dem Avatar und manchmal noch den Helden schafft man die Gegner auch so. Seltsam, die ersten Missionen waren meiner Meinung nach ganz schön schwer, die letzten wiederum fand ich zu einfach.
Ich habe mir auch eine Zeitlang überlegt, ein Addon (oder beide) zu kaufen. Lohnt sich das denn? Sind die auf dem gleichen Niveau wie das Hauptspiel? Aber zuerst muss ich noch Oblivion spielen, sollte es denn jemals noch bei mir ankommen *gg*


----------



## Goddess (14. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Spellforce Neben Quests - Echos und Einsiedler*



			
				Grinsekatze333 am 13.04.2006 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte Spellforce ja nie gespielt, wenn es nicht zufällig eben bei der PCG dabei gewesen wäre und Ferien gewesen wären, mir also gerade ziemlich langweilig war. Aber ich denke nicht, dass ich das Spiel noch einmal durchspielen werde, denn ich glaube, dass man beim ersten Mal schon so ziemlich alles gesehen hat. Und, um ehrlich zu sein, fand ich Spellforce zu Ende hin ein bisschen eintönig - es war doch immer wieder das gleiche mit dem Basisaufbau. Und im Gegensatz zu Dir finde ich den Aufbau ziemlich langwierig und spaßlos, weil das Schema immer das Gleiche ist. Immer wieder die ersten Arbeiter ausbilden, dann Holzfäller bauen und so weiter...



Das mit dem Basis-Bau ist in vielen Fällen gar nicht nötig. Denn ohne die Basen vermehren sich die Gegner nicht, und das erledigen der paar wenigen ist kein wirkliches Problem. Allerdings hat das dann wieder den Nachteil, das jede Menge "EXP" durch das erschlagen der Feinde aus bleiben. Mit ein paar Helden an der Seite ist es so und so kein Problem, die meisten Instanzen zu "packen". Ich denke das fällt ja auch unter "Strategie", mal einfach keine Basis zu bauen, und die Gegner nur mit dem eigenen Helden zu erledigen. 



			
				Grinsekatze333 am 13.04.2006 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden



Wenn sie es nicht wären, dann wäre die Welt auch ziemlich langweilig. *lach*



			
				Grinsekatze333 am 13.04.2006 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Und zu Ende des Spiels hin hat es sich ja noch nicht einmal gelohnt, wirklich eine Basis aufzubauen, mit dem Avatar und manchmal noch den Helden schafft man die Gegner auch so. Seltsam, die ersten Missionen waren meiner Meinung nach ganz schön schwer, die letzten wiederum fand ich zu einfach.



Da habe ich mir bei meinem ersten Versuch das Spiel erneut durch zu spielen "ein Bein gestellt". Ich habe mich total "verskilled", wo durch ich nur mit Mühe und Not bestehen konnte... Ich habe es dann noch bis in "den Spalt" gespielt, und fing erneut an. Mit meinem neuen, richtig "geskillten" Helden war es von Anfang an ganz leicht. Das kann auch daran liegen, dass ich das Spiel ganz anders "gespielt" habe. 



			
				Grinsekatze333 am 13.04.2006 20:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir auch eine Zeitlang überlegt, ein Addon (oder beide) zu kaufen. Lohnt sich das denn? Sind die auf dem gleichen Niveau wie das Hauptspiel? Aber zuerst muss ich noch Oblivion spielen, sollte es denn jemals noch bei mir ankommen *gg*



Das "Add-On" Breath of Winter fand ich gut. Die sich streitenden NPC, der wesentlich bessere "RPG-Teil" und, und, und. Auch das zweite Add-On fand ich toll. Nur musst Du eben damit rechnen, weiter deine Basen zu bauen, und dich um deine kleinen Arbeiter zu kümmern. Deinen "Avatar" kannst Du in beiden Kampagnen weiter benutzen, Du musst also nicht für jede einen neuen erstellen. _Ich bin bei Spellforce nicht sehr objektiv, das ist wohl offensichtlich. Das beweist nicht zuletzt die Tatsache, das ich die normalen Versionen von Spellforce und den "Add-Ons'" besitze, die Gold und auch die Platinum Edition, und dann noch die Pcgames Vollversion "oben drauf"._  "Bild Dir Deine Meinung", und kaufe Sie dir. Bei dem Preis die die beiden kosten, kannst du ja nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Grinsekatze333 (16. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Spellforce Neben Quests - Echos und Einsiedler*



			
				Goddess am 14.04.2006 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem Basis-Bau ist in vielen Fällen gar nicht nötig. Denn ohne die Basen vermehren sich die Gegner nicht, und das erledigen der paar wenigen ist kein wirkliches Problem. Allerdings hat das dann wieder den Nachteil, das jede Menge "EXP" durch das erschlagen der Feinde aus bleiben. Mit ein paar Helden an der Seite ist es so und so kein Problem, die meisten Instanzen zu "packen". Ich denke das fällt ja auch unter "Strategie", mal einfach keine Basis zu bauen, und die Gegner nur mit dem eigenen Helden zu erledigen.



Also nach meinem Gefühl her, ich habe da eigentlich nie so sehr darauf geachtet, bringen Gegner nicht sooo viel Erfahrung, das meiste gewinnt man ja durch die Quests...  



			
				Goddess am 14.04.2006 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Da habe ich mir bei meinem ersten Versuch das Spiel erneut durch zu spielen "ein Bein gestellt". Ich habe mich total "verskilled", wo durch ich nur mit Mühe und Not bestehen konnte... Ich habe es dann noch bis in "den Spalt" gespielt, und fing erneut an. Mit meinem neuen, richtig "geskillten" Helden war es von Anfang an ganz leicht. Das kann auch daran liegen, dass ich das Spiel ganz anders "gespielt" habe.



Ich hatte Glück, bei mir war meine erste Heldin gleich richtig. Nun, natürlich war sie nicht ganz perfekt geskillt, aber bei welchem Spiel schafft man das im ersten Anlauf denn schon? Meine Elementarmagierin hatte zum Glück kaum Probleme, obwohl der Anfang eigentlich nur aus "Feuerball" zaubern und weglaufen bestand  Aber danach habe ich immer alles problemlos geschafft mit ihr. Vor allem die Eismagie, die ich nachher noch dazu gelernt habe, ist ja richtig heftig, denn "Gegner einfrieren" ist natürlich das Beste, was man bei schweren Gegnern machen kann, wenn man auch nur ein bisschen Unterstützung durch andere Einheiten hat. 



			
				Goddess am 14.04.2006 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Das "Add-On" Breath of Winter fand ich gut. Die sich streitenden NPC, der wesentlich bessere "RPG-Teil" und, und, und. Auch das zweite Add-On fand ich toll. Nur musst Du eben damit rechnen, weiter deine Basen zu bauen, und dich um deine kleinen Arbeiter zu kümmern. Deinen "Avatar" kannst Du in beiden Kampagnen weiter benutzen, Du musst also nicht für jede einen neuen erstellen. _Ich bin bei Spellforce nicht sehr objektiv, das ist wohl offensichtlich. Das beweist nicht zuletzt die Tatsache, das ich die normalen Versionen von Spellforce und den "Add-Ons'" besitze, die Gold und auch die Platinum Edition, und dann noch die Pcgames Vollversion "oben drauf"._  "Bild Dir Deine Meinung", und kaufe Sie dir. Bei dem Preis die die beiden kosten, kannst du ja nichts falsch machen.



Stimmt auch wieder  Aber, wie gesagt, zuerst wird Oblivion durchgespielt, und das kann sich ja nur um WOchen und Monate handeln bei meinem Spielstil  Und Basen bauen.. gibt es denn neue Rassen und neue Gebäude? Dann würde mich das nicht so stören, aber zum x-ten Male eine Elfenbasis aufzubauen, wenn man alle Gebäude und Einheiten schon kennt, das ist einfach nicht sonderlich spannend.


----------



## Goddess (21. April 2006)

*AW: Hilfe bei Spellforce Neben Quests - Echos und Einsiedler*



			
				Grinsekatze333 am 16.04.2006 21:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt auch wieder  Aber, wie gesagt, zuerst wird Oblivion durchgespielt, und das kann sich ja nur um WOchen und Monate handeln bei meinem Spielstil  Und Basen bauen.. gibt es denn neue Rassen und neue Gebäude? Dann würde mich das nicht so stören, aber zum x-ten Male eine Elfenbasis aufzubauen, wenn man alle Gebäude und Einheiten schon kennt, das ist einfach nicht sonderlich spannend.



Neue Einheiten gibt es da nicht. Dafür neue Helden-Runen, sehr viele neue Gegenstände zum sammeln, und auch neue Gebiete. Im wesentlichen fühlst Du dich gleich "mal zu Hause", so bald Du anfängst zu spielen.  _Jetzt habe ich beinah vergessen zu erwähnen, das ich auch das Grab von Amra ohne Probleme finden habe können. Ich bin endlich mit allen Neben-Questen die noch offen waren durch! Somit habe ich nun Spellforce offiziell zum 2 1/3 mal durch gespielt._


----------

